# Betty has given..birth!



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

So we have a lovely little girl weighing 101g..hope this is my cream cp i was asking for...

Not sure if shes done yet as last time she went 12 hours emptying each horn.It wouldnt shock me if it was just 1 though as shes getting on abit,shes nealy 4 so a nice singleton would be great for her final litter,nice and east for her 

Ooh im feeling rather happy this morning.

To the other two people on here who were due litters (lucy & tabitha's mum) look like we got 1st place..he he.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:thumbup: CONGRATULATIONS :thumbup:

well done betty and midwife.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Well done to you both!! Nice to have an easy litter for her last one, cream colourpoint would be gorgeous. 

I've got a litter due yesterday too, so you beat me!! Up all night with her unsettled and now she's perfectly relaxed again. 

:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx catcoonz..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Well done to you both!! Nice to have an easy litter for her last one, cream colourpoint would be gorgeous.
> 
> I've got a litter due yesterday too, so you beat me!! Up all night with her unsettled and now she's perfectly relaxed again.
> 
> :


Oh no bet you are well tired now..naughty girl..

So another lot due i didnt know about your lot what colours are you expecting?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well done Betty! Can't wait to see mum and Baby pictures:thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes ill do piccys later for you all


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done Betty


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done Betty - cream CP s are gorgeous!


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> So we have a lovely little girl weighing 101g..hope this is my cream cp i was asking for...
> 
> Not sure if shes done yet as last time she went 12 hours emptying each horn.It wouldnt shock me if it was just 1 though as shes getting on abit,shes nealy 4 so a nice singleton would be great for her final litter,nice and east for her
> 
> ...


*Congratulations!*

My garacie is now 67 days she also is a BSH i think they like having singletons i dont like they hard work My other girl tilly had a singlton in her last litter.

I'm begining to think she has empty horns.

How many days was she?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

pah that is unfair lol 

Well done Betty Cream CP are gorgeous. Tansy is day 64 and considering she has got to bee the laziest cat in the world, i have no idea if she is getting quieter or eating less she rarely moves lol.. She is a large litter girl and is pretty big this time a big blue balloon. 

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> *Congratulations!* My garacie is now 67 days she also is a BSH i think they like having singletons i dont like they hard work My other girl tilly had a singlton in her last litter. I'm begining to think she has empty horns. How many days was she?


she was 69 days from the first mating..

I didnt realise how many on here were due so thats 3 of you still expecting..:thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> pah that is unfair lol Well done Betty Cream CP are gorgeous. Tansy is day 64 and considering she has got to bee the laziest cat in the world, i have no idea if she is getting quieter or eating less she rarely moves lol.. She is a large litter girl and is pretty big this time a big blue balloon. Can't wait to see pics.


lol big blue balloon..

64 days think we should place bets now whos next


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations betty:thumbup: i knew you'd beat tabitha - everyone will i think!! if we are placing bets then i bet tabitha will be last- no idea on who will come in first. 
can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> congratulations betty:thumbup: i knew you'd beat tabitha - everyone will i think!! if were are placing bets then i bet tabitha will be last- no idea on who will come in first.
> can't wait to see some pictures


:lol::lol: good tings come to those whowait..as the saying goes,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Well done Betty, hope mum and baby are doing well. *Congratulations xxxxxx*_


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> she was 69 days from the first mating..
> 
> I didnt realise how many on here were due so thats 3 of you still expecting..:thumbup:


Hope you dont mind me asking but you said your girl was pregnant and had no kittens...empty horns, did she have a normal pregnancy to full term,when she went into labour was it the start of a normal labour eg: mucus plug come away and did she delivery any placentas?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> lol big blue balloon..
> 
> 64 days think we should place bets now whos next


well we have had a temp drop to 37.1 this morning so hopefully heading the right way


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

having more luck than me, the vet confirmed my queen pregnant 3 weeks ago and today she isnt so i dont know what went wrong with that. she is however howling the house down but as this is her 2nd time with different studs she has confused me she will be neutered once she comes out of season.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Betty :thumbup: and mid-wife of course  Look forward to pictures of mum and baby :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking but you said your girl was pregnant and had no kittens...empty horns, did she have a normal pregnancy to full term,when she went into labour was it the start of a normal labour eg: mucus plug come away and did she delivery any placentas?


Sorry i havnt had a cat with no horns that didnt have kittens 

I have spirit who had 1 kitten,yes normal pregnancy but went over,mucus plug came away and a very long labour as kitten was huge he was in birth canal 3 hours so wasnt expecting a live kitten but he was ok and currently 11 weeks old.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Well done Betty :thumbup: and mid-wife of course  Look forward to pictures of mum and baby :thumbup:


Having trouble getting these pis the dam camera wont turn on (kids) 

Ill keep trying if not ill take them on camcorder.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

here is the newbie..


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She/He is lovely


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> She/He is lovely


shes a she


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

oh and its looking like a blue tortie can always tell with that off white colour white so not my cream oh well still we got a healthy baby


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Betty is a gorgeous tortie. Will she be staying with you after she retires


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

yep jo thats the plan if she turns out to be a good example looking good tho.

A little girl sent specially as this was her last litter


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

gorgeous chunky kitten and all that milk to herself.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww little chunky munky!  so cute - Im getting soooo kitten broody today with all these little kitties about!!!:scared:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow so chunky already - is that because she is big or are all BSH kittens born that chunky?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Wow so chunky already - is that because she is big or are all BSH kittens born that chunky?


I think its cause she was 101g breezes litter were only 79g upto 92g they looked alot smaller.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats, lovely kitten and gorgeous mum


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub: Welcome to the world little one


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a lovely baby. Well done Betty:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes gorgeous, and as said shes so chunky, beautiful._


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations Sara and well done to Betty too, she looks a proud mummy and baby looks gorgeous. 
What are you going to call her?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

yes i agree the cream hue is always a give away. My boy's (cream cp) cream is very bright.. if that makes sense.. She is a chunk love singletons x Blue Balloon is hanging in there 36.6 this morning...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Little update little kitten has lost 4g bit worried actually,been puting her to the nipple but she doesnt seem to get the idea so put some cimi cat round mums teat,she goes mad trying to find nipple,no problems in her mouth.

Will have to see how she gets on tomorrow.

What a day been at hospital all day my self as had my own pregnancy news(unexpected) but few problems so not sure how if things are good yet.

I hope tomorrow brings a better day.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope things are better tomorrow, sending good vibes xxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx jo,night all.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Night Hun, try to get some rest. x


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Bless you, I hope all goes well for kit and for you!!

Fingers crossed for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Little update little kitten has lost 4g bit worried actually,been puting her to the nipple but she doesnt seem to get the idea so put some cimi cat round mums teat,she goes mad trying to find nipple,no problems in her mouth.
> 
> Will have to see how she gets on tomorrow.
> 
> ...


_sending good vibes and a hug, hopefully today will be better for you xxxxx_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou for your good wishes all.

Last night i gave kitten some sugar water this morning wieght is still 98g but just managed to get her to latch on :thumbsup: so will go weigh her in a while see if she got owt.I hope so cause i dont fancy and rearing really.

Im not sure if he problem may be betty's teats they are the biggest cat nipples i have seem ..sorry lol.

Anyway i am much more hopefull today after a good sleep.And just for those who were interested in what went off yesterday (long story short) i was getting pains & bleeding i took pregnancy test (positive),hospital suspected eptopic so had to go get tests got to go for more blood tests tomorrow before i know the result...but today my pain is gone..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_got everything crossed here for you, , i had heavy bleeding in two of my pregnancys, and was told i was having a miscarrage, but thankfully when i had the scans, i hadnt lost the babies,. so chin up, and stay positive xxxxxxx _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx c-m's ,all positive here.I also like you had bleeding and clots in a different pregnancy and baby was fine.

All pain has stopped and i believe the bleeding is bedding in pains.

I wasnt expecting this baby at all i have 4 childen now and was stoping there,however i wasnt on contraception because every single time i tried for a baby before it was always bang on when the previous baby reached 11months that i got pregnant and i put this down to breast feeding acting as a contraception..

well my youngest is just 6 months so i thought i had time left before getting the pill..(lol)

Oh is well happy cause he wanted more but i told him no.

Im dispite not wanting more am quite happy and looking forward to it,.Although next year is going to be rather hectic with a 8 year old,4year old.2 year old,1 year old and a new baby...and 4 dogs and currently 9 adult cats possibly keeping 2 kittens back from this year & all litters born next year..oh boy i better get ready :yikes:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh wow! You will have your hands full 
Hope all goes well with your pregnancy :thumbsup:
And I hope that little rascal of a kitten is settling down to feeding now. I believe the more kittens there are the more mum is stimulated to make milk for them but I'm sure once your babe gets the idea she will be fine


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh wow! You will have your hands full
> Hope all goes well with your pregnancy :thumbsup:
> And I hope that little rascal of a kitten is settling down to feeding now. I believe the more kittens there are the more mum is stimulated to make milk for them but I'm sure once your babe gets the idea she will be fine


Hope so lyn .
Its mum cat seems to be getting bord of keeping still for kitten to feed she will lay there but often with her back to it.

She does care tho she will clean it and come if it crys.Im just finding myself constantly putting kitten back to mum and helping latch on,but like you say hopefully soon kitten wil get stronger and get better a suckle.

This mum cat is really ready to retire im sure.

Im just going to keep trucking putting kitten to mums teats we will get there.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

lol think you are in th running for worlds busiest (or should that be craziest) mum. Glad you are feeling better, kitten will get there. 

i am considering baby number 4. Mine range from 8-4 with the youngest just gone to full time school, but i also run a business which is animal related, 7 adults, 4 kittens and a litter on the way and 3 clod hopping dogs.. i think yep lets have number 4 and when it doesn't happen i have a wobble thinking i have so much to do lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Thanx c-m's ,all positive here.I also like you had bleeding and clots in a different pregnancy and baby was fine.
> 
> All pain has stopped and i believe the bleeding is bedding in pains.
> 
> ...


_wow, you sound very very busy,do you have any time for yourself lol. i have 5 children, but they are older, 3 have left home, so my house isnt as hectic these days,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Go for it lucy..:thumbsup: i have 1 starting school monday.

This defo is our last baby im going to request the pill 30minutes after delivery lol.


Its going to have to be an home birth this time.Wasnt happy last time in hospital they kept me in all day just cause nobody was available to sign me out.:thumbdown:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _wow, you sound very very busy,do you have any time for yourself lol. i have 5 children, but they are older, 3 have left home, so my house isnt as hectic these days,_


oh colliemerles i long for that day..to get up when i feel like it


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I had an unintentional home birth with my first as was so much better, i would do it again


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww your kitten is beautiful, and congrats on your baby news. She is just so big and chunky in the picture, adorable


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> I had an unintentional home birth with my first as was so much better, i would do it again


really? oh wow ,hat off to you.

It will be plain sailing this will be my 6th birth so has the hubby puts it (like shelling peas) 

It the after pains i find worse i hate them.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lisac27 said:


> Aww your kitten is beautiful, and congrats on your baby news. She is just so big and chunky in the picture, adorable


Cheers lisa hoping she will gain some weight today to keep up that chunky bod,think sh will do ok she found mum on her own earlier.

The scales really are a life line in themself.


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

She will be just fine. My biggest was 103 at birth but he had a little infection where his cord was attached due to getting tangled with his brother. He was the biggest but is now the smallest, I think the scales and nutridrops have kept him alive. Oh and the vet lol x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lisac27 said:


> She will be just fine. My biggest was 103 at birth but he had a little infection where his cord was attached due to getting tangled with his brother. He was the biggest but is now the smallest, I think the scales and nutridrops have kept him alive. Oh and the vet lol x


Arrh its good that hes ok now.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Worry over the kitten is now back to birth weight 101g phew panic over now i know she will do just fine.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Go for it lucy..:thumbsup: i have 1 starting school monday.
> 
> This defo is our last baby im going to request the pill 30minutes after delivery lol.
> 
> Its going to have to be an home birth this time.Wasnt happy last time in hospital they kept me in all day just cause nobody was available to sign me out.:thumbdown:


My daughter has 5 children and home births with the last two :thumbsup: (I delivered number 4 because the midwife didn't make it in time :eek6
I know she would definitely recommend home births :thumbsup:
Good news on the kitty -does she have a name yet?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

You delivered baby num 4  that must have been really special to you that is amazing.

I havnt named kitten yet but i must get thinking.I do think she is a blue tortie tho.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is my special Grand-daughter  I'm going down to Cornwall next week to see them all (once the kittens have all gone to their new homes) :thumbsup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> oh colliemerles i long for that day..to get up when i feel like it


_i get up at around 4.30. 4.40 time with my other half, as he leaves to go to work at 5.30.and i usually stay up to sort out the animals......i lay in till 7 am at the weekends.,:thumbup:,:scared:,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> She is my special Grand-daughter  I'm going down to Cornwall next week to see them all (once the kittens have all gone to their new homes) :thumbsup:


I see,how old is the baby you delivered now?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i get up at around 4.30. 4.40 time with my other half, as he leaves to go to work at 5.30.and i usually stay up to sort out the animals......i lay in till 7 am at the weekends.,:thumbup:,:scared:,_


You get up with your OH  lucky man if my hubby wakes me up he gets a :incazzato:


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> here is the newbie..
> 
> View attachment 96584
> 
> ...


beautiful i love the colourpoints i have a blue c/p:d


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> I see,how old is the baby you delivered now?


She was 6 last May  Her brothers are 13, 11, 9 and coming up to 3 :thumbsup: love them all to bits but don't see enough of them since they moved to Cornwall a couple of years ago


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

well i hope you have a lovely time when you go.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> really? oh wow ,hat off to you.
> 
> It will be plain sailing this will be my 6th birth so has the hubby puts it (like shelling peas)
> 
> It the after pains i find worse i hate them.


I found them worse with the 2nd than the 3rd baby.. 
I don't really do labour so cheat a bit, i just do birth longest 70mins shortest 35mins hence the first was at home and the other 2 were induced at it is close to an hours drive to the hospital where we live and hubby doesn't drive.

Still no kittens ggggrrrr lol how is mini Betty getting on?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all i didnt get good news at the hospital they said i had lost the baby.It obviously wasnt ment to be.

I got home and weighed mini betty and she is doing great 118g so at least some good news today 

LUCY,congrats on the new kittens


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry  Sending a hug your way ((()))
Good news on your little kitten though


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

so so sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, that's so sad    Many, many hugs.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou for all the hugs they worked a treat.

Ill be fine im pretty strong minded we could always put in for another!..what am i saying :crazy: lol

Plus got all the kittens keeping me busy busy going to get a mini betty cuddle in a mo .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Im really sorry to hear that , . wish i was there to give you a hug, and remember we are like one big family here, so if you need to talk we are all here for you .
Glad kitten is doing well, we will need updated pictures when you have a spare 5 mins ,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _Im really sorry to hear that , . wish i was there to give you a hug, and remember we are like one big family here, so if you need to talk we are all here for you .
> Glad kitten is doing well, we will need updated pictures when you have a spare 5 mins ,_


Arrh its great to see i have friends here  ill get some pics now 1 min.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

she was feeding so this was the best i could get,


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

whilst you are on the way to pinch mine,, would you mind ever so much dropping mini betty off at the same time.. save me a trip ;-)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha ha .

So lucy what colours are you expecting them to be all the girls will be tortie wont they and all will be dilute.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

CP's are a new territory for me. I think blues and creams dad does carry lilac but now i have no bloody idea about Tansy so will have the exciting wait to find out lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I think mum has to be tortie to get cream in this mating i think you will get blue boys blue tortie girls and if they carry chocolate you will get lilac boys and lilac tortie girls and in that photo you put up one of those kittens white looks very white to me so looking like a lilac so maybe they do carry choc you can clearly tell lilacs and blues apart from the start iv found,the blue cp's their white is more a blue/white if that makes sense to you.Hope this helps.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> I think mum has to be tortie to get cream in this mating i think you will get blue boys blue tortie girls and if they carry chocolate you will get lilac boys and lilac tortie girls and in that photo you put up one of those kittens white looks very white to me so looking like a lilac so maybe they do carry choc you can clearly tell lilacs and blues apart from the start iv found,the blue cp's their white is more a blue/white if that makes sense to you.Hope this helps.


yes loads thank you x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry about your loss. x

Glad to hear little Betty is doing ok.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Little betz is 130g:thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_only just see the pictures of her, i must of missed them yesterday,silly me. she looks huge and well chunky, _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought you had cause i know you would have replied if you had seen em little chunk..yep she is now this morn she was 136g im calling her Laikenslove MoonBoots Boop aka Lottie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> I thought you had cause i know you would have replied if you had seen em little chunk..yep she is now this morn she was 136g im calling her Laikenslove MoonBoots Boop aka Lottie


_looking forward to seeing her grow.xxxxxx_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

156g tonight thats 20g gain since this morn..not bad!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow that is a good weight gain...you must be pleased with that.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah well pleased as she took her time getting the idea of feeding,no worries here now tho.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_more pictures needed soon please._


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss  big hugs ((())))

Little Kitty is adorable! looks so soft and cuddly her fur looks like sheep wool soooo lush ! xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wel just went to take pics for you al but i have a flat battery so currently on charge shes doing great though over two weeks old now and her eyes opened ages ago..lovely blue eyes so looking a great little keeper


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ok so heres bettys kitten 2 weeks and 2 days old the pics are pants as was on my camcorder not camera but here she is anyhow


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless her shes beautiful, you can really see her colour now cant you, looking at her pictures makes me want to pick her up and cuddle her, shes like a little teddy bear, gorgeous._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes c-m in day light she has plenty of colour on her tail shes defo a blue tortie.


----------

